# Question about Seabreeze pens....



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I ordered a pen from this website several years ago. SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens
Does anyone know if these people are still in business? The email I sent was rejected today. And the phone number I called (voice mail) just doesn't sound right anymore. The webiste hasn't been updated since April of 2010. I really wanted to order another pen from them so if they aren't in business anymore I'm really disapponted. Can anyone give me any insight?


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Nevermind! Just got a call from them. Even though my email told me my message to them was rejected. They are still there and they got it! Yay!


----------

